# Deck over concrete



## vucatsengr (Mar 29, 2018)

I think this is the right place to post this, but if not, I apologize.

I have a 10x12 concrete patio that I would like to put a wood deck over. I plan to use a sleeper system with spacers to attach the deck. The concrete is just about at grass level and there is a <6" step up into the back door. The question I have is how to extend the deck since it just isn't big enough for us. Drop concrete tubes into the ground to add attachment points? Deck blocks? Pavers? Something else? Any help or guidance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Low decks deteriorate faster since they don't get airflow beneath them. I would add onto the patio.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

You need footings through the concrete patio & footings, in the grass. I don't know where you live so I can't comment on the depth (frost line). The footings have to go to the frost line whatever that is. I wouldn't use a ledger board. Build it free standing.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Please post a picture so we can see what your seeing.
PS no deck should ever be even with any door openings!


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

On our previous home we downsized from, I had the same problem covering up a old concrete structure from a old enclosed porch it had removed from it by the PO's. It would have been too labor intensive and costly for me to remove, as it had concrete walls and footings under it.

Since I planned on building a "lean to style" porch roof over it anyway , the deck I built on the concrete was not a issue for me. The water never got close to the back entry slider door on the 5 quarter planks I used . As I also "crowned" the joists in the center some, so the planks would drain side to side outwards gently, from the high point in the center.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Gregsoldtruck79 said:


> On our previous home we downsized from, I had the same problem covering up a old concrete structure from a old enclosed porch it had removed from it by the PO's. It would have been too labor intensive and costly for me to remove, as it had concrete walls and footings under it.
> 
> Since I planned on building a "lean to style" porch roof over it anyway , the deck I built on the concrete was not a issue for me. The water never got close to the back entry slider door on the 5 quarter planks I used . As I also "crowned" the joists in the center some, so the planks would drain side to side outwards gently, from the high point in the center.


Nice looking yard.


----------



## vucatsengr (Mar 29, 2018)

I'm trying to post a link to the article on Family Handyman, but I'm not allowed to post links yet. The article is titled "How to Build a Deck Over a Concrete Patio" and it explains how to install treated 2x4s as sleepers with pvc spacers for air flow.

I'll take photos this evening when I get home, but there really isn't anything to the patio. It's a concrete slab with a step up to the back door that's about 6".


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

> and it explains how to install treated 2x4s as sleepers with pvc spacers for air flow.


That's not code in a lot of places. It's not structural.


----------



## vucatsengr (Mar 29, 2018)

Guap0_ said:


> That's not code in a lot of places. It's not structural.


How could I look that up for my municipality? What should I look for?


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

GREGSOLD......

Nice x-mas lights buddy........ looks great.

It's about time to take them down now isn't it....?






(Just kidding)


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Since all municipality sites are different, I would use what's called a google operator. Some people call them dorks. Let's say that the site is mymunicipality.gov
In Google, type
site:mymunicipality.gov intext:deck

Make sure that you leave a space between gov & intext. That search will give you every page that has the work deck in it.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> GREGSOLD......
> 
> Nice x-mas lights buddy........ looks great.
> 
> ...


 LOL..... 

Our departed Golden dog is just wondering.... what's up with my dudes eyeballs tonight anyway ??


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

It's fine...

https://www.familyhandyman.com/patio/how-to-build-a-deck-over-a-concrete-patio/view-all/



















Also.

https://www.familyhandyman.com/patio/how-to-cover-a-concrete-patio-with-pavers/view-all/


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I didn't realize that the deck was going to be under 18" off the ground.


----------



## Bgalls88 (May 4, 2018)

I saw the same article and I am planing on using those plans. If the 2x4’s are layed on its side with pvc shims under them then how far apart is the spacing between each shim? Is 16 inch to far apart? I was thinking 12 inches


----------

